# need help find a rod eye ( guide)



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I have an outcast spinning rod that has a broken eye (guide). Second time, a different one broke. I want to replace the eye ( guide) myself, if I keep paying someone to do it, I will soon have doubled the cost of the rod. Anyone have advice where I can get a SS eye ( guide) inside diameter of the guide I need approx. 1 3/8 or 3.5 mm. Any help appreciated ed


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Take the rod with you to The Rod Room in Orange Beach. Kelli will get you what you need, if it's not an obscure guide.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Post a picture of the guide, that's a pretty vague description. Single foot, double foot, perfection, spring.......


----------

